# Andalusian stallion in Alberta



## galexon (May 18, 2014)

I have a revised passport for my Andalusian stallion. Is there a market for breeding these horses in Canada? Does anyone have advise on this?


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

There is always a market for quality!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

As Golden said, there is always market for quality. I find that in Alberta, there tends to be a lot of crap on the market when it comes to "rare" breeds. Most stallions are intact just because they have a fancy breed name, but aren't necessarily a good representation of the breed. Then they are cross-bred with everything that has a uterus, resulting in some very awkward crosses. 
I am a HUGE fan of Andalusians, and would love to own one (or a cross) one day; however, I will be looking for quality, not some thrown together mutt. 
Do you have photos you'd like to share of your stud? What achievements does he have under his girth?


----------



## Indiana2 (Mar 30, 2014)

There is a market for Andalusians everywhere! There is also big money in Alberta, so people can afford them.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

I was in Spain for a while and saw the breed. I have ridden one and there is as someone else posted always a market for this breed.
Andalusions would be my breed of choice if I were not enamored of arabians. They also cross well with other breeds and are as important in the creation of the modern horse as arabians.
Good luck and if you were closer I might want to breed one of my arab mares to him. 
Golden horse something you might want to consider. Hint Hint. Shalom


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

dbarabians said:


> Golden horse something you might want to consider. Hint Hint. Shalom


Reluctant for Emmy to be honest, my old trainer carefully selected an Andi for her Arab, but the colt just is not that nice....SIGH, if only you could program what you wanted.

Would like to see pics of this guy though


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

The two I have seen were wonderful. I could see how the cross could not be successful though. Shalom


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

My BO has had a few people crossing andi mares with her thoroughbred stallion, and they have been really happy with the cross.

They seem to be popular here, whether pure or cross bred.


----------



## wakiya (Feb 7, 2009)

The andalusian has some strains that are more arabian influenced, I'm sure those horses would make a good cross on an arabian. Type to type, kind of thing. I've seen good and I've seen awful.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Such is the joy of cross breeding, it can be awesome it can be awful, depending on how the genetics work out


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

Alberta is big on Quarter Horses, and crossing QH mares on the Andalusian stallion would get you an Azteca. There's another possibility for breeding that will result in a registered foal.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Red Gate Farm said:


> Alberta is big on Quarter Horses, and crossing QH mares on the Andalusian stallion would get you an Azteca. There's another possibility for breeding that will result in a registered foal.


Sorry don't know Azteca, but off to Google them later, sounds interesting. So are you saying that an Andi x QH could be registered Azteca? Is there a part bred registry for Andi's? That is the joy of first cross Arabs, they get a set of papers to (maybe) help them along.

OP, where are you, I want to see pics!


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

It takes three or four generations to get a fully registered Azteca but you can register the first crosses and use them for breeding and competition. There are plenty around here and the Charros use. Shalom


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

Golden Horse said:


> Sorry don't know Azteca, but off to Google them later, sounds interesting. So are you saying that an Andi x QH could be registered Azteca? Is there a part bred registry for Andi's? That is the joy of first cross Arabs, they get a set of papers to (maybe) help them along.
> 
> OP, where are you, I want to see pics!


American Azteca Horse International Association


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

The charros are BIG on Aztecas here in az. Id like to get my hands on one myself. That or a "warlander" (friesian X Andi). Hispano Arabe are supposed to be nice as well.

(not the best representation of said breeds, people dont take confo shots of the REALLY nice ones -_-')

Azteca/Caballo de Raza Azteca (QH X Andi









Warlander













Hispano Arabe (Andi X Arabian)


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Golden Horse said:


> So are you saying that an Andi x QH could be registered Azteca? Is there a part bred registry for Andi's?


IALHA registers half-Andalusians: that's how my horse (Lusitano x QH) is registered. (And yes, they call him half-Andalusian even though his sire is registered Lusitano!) As far as I know they only care about the Andalusian/Lusitano half, so any cross could be registered with them. There's at least one other Andalusian registry (ANCCE), though I'm not sure if they register half-bred horses as well.


----------

